# Interesting Article On Disability & Woodworking



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hello all. Came across this article surfing the net. This person's disability is similar to mine (even though I do not have MS) and I was encouraged by it. Thought I would share it for like bodied people.

Woodworking with Multiple Sclerosis - A Woodworker Makes Small Projects with a Disability / Rockler How-to

I can move slowly as he describes using solid tables or things to support me if I get out of my wheelchair. I also may be able to sit in my walker and scoot around (a no-no).

I have a drafting chair on wheels that can hold up to 400 lbs. Even though I weigh less than that, I managed to lean forward in it while filling my cup of coffee and fall. The wheels just rolled the chair right out from under me. It took 3 hefty paramedics to struggle in lifting me up into my walker. I want to figure out a way (using wood of course) to build a more stable base for this chair putting it on wheels so I can move around in the shop. If my helper ever returns, that will be one of our first projects. Of course, I will share all.

Cheers!!!

~~ Ray


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Ray it's nice to see people make the best of things . He has some great pointers for sure . 
Wish you were my neighbor as that would make things easier for you yet again


----------



## Artylarry (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi ray, my daughter has two small wheels mounted on back of her chair to stop it tipping back. Would something like this on the front help? If your brakes are solid it is the tipping action that would cause the problem perhaps? 
Or maybe something like a curb climber which is the other pic. The black curved rubber foot in middle front of black chair?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RMIGHTY1 said:


> Hello all. Came across this article surfing the net. This person's disability is similar to mine (even though I do not have MS) and I was encouraged by it. Thought I would share it for like bodied people.
> 
> Woodworking with Multiple Sclerosis - A Woodworker Makes Small Projects with a Disability / Rockler How-to
> 
> ...


thanks for the article ray...

brakes on the chair...
motorized chair that's more chair than wheel chair......


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Rick: I'm packing my car. Be there in two days,,,lol,,,j/k!

Keven: Those wheels would indeed help. Will explore my thoughts in that direction too. Didn't know there was such a thing as a curb climber. These modifications are for my drafting chair, not my wheelchair. However, using my wheelchair I am limited to the end of the driveway because of the slope. Am looking into having a ramp installed so I can get my own mail and buzz down the street and say hello to neighbors. So far, too pricey.

Stick: Thanks for the pic. I already have an electric wheelchair and it is just too bulky for indoors. I keep it parked in the garage. I was thinking of one of those scooters where the seat turns sideways. That way I might be able to use the table saw, drill press, band saw, (new) sander, and the assembly table (which I will have to build).

Thank you all for your pics and suggestions! It feels good to be cared for. You folks are terrific!!!

Cheers!!!

~~ Ray


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RMIGHTY1 said:


> Rick: I'm packing my car. Be there in two days,,,lol,,,j/k!
> 
> Keven: Those wheels would indeed help. Will explore my thoughts in that direction too. Didn't know there was such a thing as a curb climber. These modifications are for my drafting chair, not my wheelchair. However, using my wheelchair I am limited to the end of the driveway because of the slope. Am looking into having a ramp installed so I can get my own mail and buzz down the street and say hello to neighbors. So far, too pricey.
> 
> ...


wife had a chair very similar to that one in the picture...
it allowed her to do her art, lead glass, painting, ceramics. green house, scrolling, picture framing and issue at her easels...

search for office chairs for the disabled...

borrowed one of those motorized scooters...
what a PITA...
can't use them on framed floors either...
ramps better be rock solid too...
wish I had known you could have used one... woulda gave you hers...


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I have absolutely no strength below my rib cage. Standing is a fading memory. If I start to go over, I'd better be able to grab something. (My problem is spinal cord.)
It is amazing what can be a barrier. Anything higher than about an inch, sand, gravel, mud, ice, snow deeper than an inch, uneven elevator-floor, gap in sidewalk, slopes steeper than 1 in/foot, (I am naming things that have caused me to get stuck or fall over, and so my cell phone became a life saver literally). My rear anti-tip wheels don't always anti-tip, and I have no front or side anti-tip wheels.

After 15 years my third chair is in desperate need of repair; After months of insurance network issues I need a doc script and 10 to 15 days to pre-cert before the parts can be ordered!!! (they won't take a note signed by me) Now both thumbs are seriously arthritic and my shoulders may soon need steroid treatment. And I have a trigger finger, all from overuse. My next chair may have electric assist. Full electric are not as maneuverable.


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Wow Tom, and I thought I had it bad. My heart goes out to you my kind sir. I know what you mean about being able to call for help. Fortunately, my daughter made me wear a cellphone on a lanyard around my neck at all times. No one has the number. For outgoing 911 calls only. I just got a cell phone this past year. These new fandangled inventions. Took me years to get a VCR and a microwave, lol...:lol: Works though. I had to use it for 911 this last month. Second time in 2 months, sheeeesh!!! I tripped on the chair mat in my office. Our world Tom has indeed become one of inches.

Stick: Thanks.


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Ray
How about something like " wheelie bars " ? Then if you tipped they would stop you, unlike wheels which can roll? 
Dennis


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

RMIGHTY1 said:


> Wow Tom, and I thought I had it bad. My heart goes out to you my kind sir. I know what you mean about being able to call for help. Fortunately, my daughter made me wear a cellphone on a lanyard around my neck at all times. No one has the number. For outgoing 911 calls only. I just got a cell phone this past year. These new fandangled inventions. Took me years to get a VCR and a microwave, lol...:lol: Works though. I had to use it for 911 this last month. Second time in 2 months, sheeeesh!!! I tripped on the chair mat in my office. Our world Tom has indeed become one of inches.
> 
> Stick: Thanks.


Thank you very much Ray. Yes, our world is a world of inches. Nonetheless life goes on. When I was injured I realized I had a choice, stop or go. I chose go, as you have chosen and as did the orthopedic surgeon in the opening post. In my case the initial prognosis was 95% recovery and I could have walked out of the hospital. From the get go however I had no sense of pain below the rib cage and I never regained full strength in my knees. About 6 months later a progressive deterioration process set in and about a year after that I got my first wheelchair then 6 months later was told it was now my primary means of locomotion. (I know and fully empathize with those gradually losing function. Again the choice is stop or go.
We have to adapt but if adaptations are made, we can go on and just recognize that there will be bad days and things can go wrong very quickly. My work shop is a work in progress; I just have to do things differently so a wheelchair can fit. I do know the 911 rescue squad much better than I would like to, but they are a wonderful group of people. I now regret that when I was younger I was not an EMT.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

RMIGHTY1 said:


> Wow Tom, and I thought I had it bad. My heart goes out to you my kind sir. I know what you mean about being able to call for help. Fortunately, my daughter made me wear a cellphone on a lanyard around my neck at all times. No one has the number. For outgoing 911 calls only. I just got a cell phone this past year. These new fandangled inventions. Took me years to get a VCR and a microwave, lol...:lol: Works though. I had to use it for 911 this last month. Second time in 2 months, sheeeesh!!! I tripped on the chair mat in my office. Our world Tom has indeed become one of inches.
> 
> Stick: Thanks.


Ray, and all others,
I hope no one interprets my earlier post, and I apologize without reservation to all who do interpret my post as me saying "I'm worse off than you; I have it rougher… etc". My intent is to point out that living with a disability can be difficult but and here is a list of some of the things that make my life difficult. In my case difficult does not mean impossible and I want to to give hope to others with disabilities. 
What we need to do is look at what a person can do, not condemn them for what they cannot do.


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hey Tom, I for one did not take what you said that way at all. I hears ya bro and we do have the choice of standing (sitting, laying) still or moving on the best we can. I for one will be out there in my garage figuring out how to work wood from both the layman perspective and the disabled perspective. We shall cheer each other onward!!!


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

RMIGHTY1 said:


> Hey Tom, I for one did not take what you said that way at all. I hears ya bro and we do have the choice of standing (sitting, laying) still or moving on the best we can. I for one will be out there in my garage figuring out how to work wood from both the layman perspective and the disabled perspective. We shall cheer each other onward!!!


Yes Ray, we shall cheer each other onward!
It is my honor to have you as a fellow RouterForums colleague.


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

...as is mine to have you and all the others Tom. Together we are stronger, more knowledgeable than just ourselves. Cheers to our comradery and our humor in doing so.


----------

